# Bri's projects.



## manxnorton (4 Nov 2018)

Hi all,
Starting off getting to grips on box joints  
I'll admit after years, I finally got one joint perfect!! bit went a bit Pete Tong on the other one.
Not by a nile but, still frustrating lol.









chuffed TBH.




TBC
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (9 Nov 2018)

DELETED THEM by mistake...
















Sorry.
Bri


----------



## MikeG. (9 Nov 2018)

Well done Bri. Brilliant for persisting with these.

I am aware of the difficulties you face doing woodwork, and commend you for not only trying, but also for posting on here about it so openly. So the following is just a tip to help you improve, and not a criticism.

Take a look at your second photo, and the middle section you are removing. You have tried to chisel at the line as your first chisel work on that waste, and that is a mistake. The basic principle is to rough out the waste first, then work your way back to the line. Never start at the line: that's where you finish. In fact, the first time your chisel should touch that line is with the very last chisel cut you make. Just keep on practising, and you'll get it. Remember too that pine isn't easy to work with.


----------



## manxnorton (10 Nov 2018)

MikeG.":2auqeirl said:


> Well done Bri. Brilliant for persisting with these.
> 
> I am aware of the difficulties you face doing woodwork, and commend you for not only trying, but also for posting on here about it so openly. So the following is just a tip to help you improve, and not a criticism.
> 
> Take a look at your second photo, and the middle section you are removing. You have tried to chisel at the line as your first chisel work on that waste, and that is a mistake. The basic principle is to rough out the waste first, then work your way back to the line. Never start at the line: that's where you finish. In fact, the first time your chisel should touch that line is with the very last chisel cut you make. Just keep on practising, and you'll get it. Remember too that pine isn't easy to work with.



Thank you so much, i'm chuffed.
hmmmmm! I get it now....'sneak up' to the final mark =D> 
Mate i'm thick skinned to accept critism or just tell me i'm doing something wrong.
Humour is the key....I love that people can see my mistakes, or point out them, as you know my brain goes into 'Tunnel vision!' and I cant see the trees for the wood etc. etc.
Posting them so openly, I said to myself a long way ago, its the only way I would improve.
And doing it honesty  
Well of to the barbers to get my head sharpened for my Remembrance parade tomorrow.
Thanks for being in my corner lol. 8) 
Bri


----------



## Hornbeam (10 Nov 2018)

Mikes comments about pine not being easy to work with is very true. To work with soft woods you need very sharp chisels.
Great start. You can practice paring to the line by marking intermediate points to pare down to
One other point I would mark the joint so the pins are only 1mm longer than the thickness of your wood
Ian


----------



## manxnorton (10 Nov 2018)

Hornbeam":3nboi72x said:


> Mikes comments about pine not being easy to work with is very true. To work with soft woods you need very sharp chisels.
> Great start. You can practice paring to the line by marking intermediate points to pare down to
> One other point I would mark the joint so the pins are only 1mm longer than the thickness of your wood
> Ian



Thanks Ian.
Really good advice there, with longer than the thickness. =D> 
TBH, all my effort will rewarded when I get power tools ( sawbench etc.) and all the jigs that come with them.
Satisfaction that I could (and did) with hand tools.
Learning the basis is what I'm used to anyways.
This hobby has giving me a lease of life, let alone therapy for my battered brain :lol: 
Have a great weekend Ian.
Bri


----------



## Hugopuk (12 Nov 2018)

As a relative newcomer myself and having learnt from expensive timber mistakes the last cut at the line should be the one of the first thing taught to all aspiring woodworkers, shortly after measure twice cut once, again many expensive mistakes made!! Thanks.


----------



## manxnorton (13 Nov 2018)

Hugopuk":adssel25 said:


> As a relative newcomer myself and having learnt from expensive timber mistakes the last cut at the line should be the one of the first thing taught to all aspiring woodworkers, shortly after measure twice cut once, again many expensive mistakes made!! Thanks.



Hello there,
Totally agree on that one.
Even if my hand acts before my brain says "this is how you do it..."  
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (13 Nov 2018)

LOVE TOYS!!!! :lol: :lol: 




here we go....assembly #-o :shock: 
TBC
Bri


----------



## Hornbeam (13 Nov 2018)

I would persevere with the hand tool. While power tools make thing easier and quicker it is also easier to make bigger mistake more quickly.
While I have a very well equipped workshop I still do some jobs entirely by hand
I would keep working through the process on a joint like this
Prepare timber to thickness and width ensure edges square to sides
Cut ends square . These 2 steps are the basis of a lot of joints and are far more difficult than a lot of people think
Use a marking gauge set slightly deeper than the thickness and mark all round both ends to be jointed
Mark out joints. simplest to use a small try square and a knife and clearly mark waste
You can speed up waste removal by using a coping saw and then just paring away the last few mm. Last cut has the chisel set into the gauge line
Ian


----------



## manxnorton (14 Nov 2018)

I am with you on that, persevere with the hand tools.
It’s at the stage that not happy with the straight edge cutting by hand, and the uneven warped etc of the wood I get.
Hence the thicker and jointer and of course the saw bench. 
The prep is cut in half.
Ok I got hand and power planer, jig saw etc.
But hope you understand my thinking lol. 
There’ll be a lot of jigs to make (specially the table sawbench) and eventually router set up.
I’ve clawled before I can walk tbh...
Not saying I’m upping my game..just enjoying myself and that’s the most important part.
And of course safety and my limitations with my disibilty etc.
Thank you 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (14 Nov 2018)

Bri


----------



## manxnorton (14 Nov 2018)




----------



## Bm101 (14 Nov 2018)

I have the Evo sliding compound saw Bri. Bought it mostly for diy on the house. It's a good bit of kit *for the money*. Great In Fact. * For The Money.* (hammer) 
It's possible to up it's accuracy and fettle it a bit but it will never be a top saw. Nowhere close to a top model. It's just not made to that standard. Given time and effort you can get a fair performance out of it and that's the point isn't it? You buy the best tool for the job at hand that matches with the economical viability of your situation.
Please forgive me if I'm preaching to the choir here. My apologies if I am.
Just be prepared to spend some time fettling and settling that machine before you get the amazing results you're thinking might solve all your issues. Then a bit more and then a bit more. 
Thing I've found with woodworking is it's like hill walking. you reach a summit then see another one a bit higher,_ just_ far enough along to keep you walking on.
Just a heads up to a lesson hard learned with machines. 
Not trying to put you off. Just don't get discouraged too early either. 
Keep fiddling mate. =D> 
Regards
Chris


----------



## MusicMan (15 Nov 2018)

I had the Evolution saw table for several years and found it a useful tool. Not up to the Wadkin that I have now, but still quite usable. +1 for aligning it to improve precision.

And I don't think I would want to move/assemble/adjust/use the Wadkin beast with only one hand.

Use and enjoy. Get ear defenders though!


----------



## manxnorton (15 Nov 2018)

MusicMan":12m4bmdo said:


> I had the Evolution saw table for several years and found it a useful tool. Not up to the Wadkin that I have now, but still quite usable. +1 for aligning it to improve precision.
> 
> And I don't think I would want to move/assemble/adjust/use the Wadkin beast with only one hand.
> 
> Use and enjoy. Get ear defenders though!



bloody lound mind :lol: :lol: :lol: 
A day of playing tomorrow, a sled of some sort :lol: 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (22 Nov 2018)

Hi all,
First time to prove the concept :idea: 
The saw blade got all the way on the mortices, bloody hard doing it that way.
Maybe a router will get it proper




PITA getting the bottom fitted, and getting the lid that thin.








Just need to sand and finish.
I'm chuffed compared what have made recently #-o 
A big improvement TBH.
from this




to that




Enjoying myself.
Bri


----------



## pollys13 (22 Nov 2018)

Glad your enjoying your new saw and getting the results your aiming for, well done


----------



## manxnorton (23 Nov 2018)

Bm101":2ioxl33w said:


> I have the Evo sliding compound saw Bri. Bought it mostly for diy on the house. It's a good bit of kit *for the money*. Great In Fact. * For The Money.* (hammer)
> It's possible to up it's accuracy and fettle it a bit but it will never be a top saw. Nowhere close to a top model. It's just not made to that standard. Given time and effort you can get a fair performance out of it and that's the point isn't it? You buy the best tool for the job at hand that matches with the economical viability of your situation.
> Please forgive me if I'm preaching to the choir here. My apologies if I am.
> Just be prepared to spend some time fettling and settling that machine before you get the amazing results you're thinking might solve all your issues. Then a bit more and then a bit more.
> ...



Chris,
You aren't preaching lol.
Infact love peoples views etc, it is a forum :wink: 
Just wet myself reading about hill walking :lol: I takes all my time to move from A to B :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: but I get the meaning.
Just joking with you. =D> 
TBH most of fettling was easy, but I always get in a habit of checking the angles etc when I start cutting.
Better to check before hand, saves wood #-o 
I love the mobility of the saw, and really chuffed so far with what I got for the money.
In previous hobby (custom knife making) leant quickly to up my game I had to improve the quality of the tools.
Mind still got my Silverline pillar drill press. :lol: 
I'm really enjoying myself.
Some times the small items are a PITA to make, compared to big items......but step up to challenge 8) 
Have a great weekend m8.
Bri


----------



## pollys13 (23 Nov 2018)

Bri, might be of interest to you. In your area you might have something like Wiltshire Wood Recycling.
I've visited it a couple of times, first visit there was a guy who was really good at identification of different species of timber. I good a good load of Lime and Tulipwood, at a fraction of what one would pay on Ebay.
If there is something similar in your area, could be very worth your while, to give them a ring to see if have any species of timber that might interest you.
My best


----------



## manxnorton (26 Nov 2018)

loads of tinkering needed :lol: 
Dry fit...bloody one handed #-o 




Getting the rebates a utter PITA, but crack on.
Sand it tomorrow etc.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (26 Nov 2018)

BTW,
it was loose fitting with the frame clamps lol.
:mrgreen: 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (27 Nov 2018)

Workbench shelve 27/11/18
A qick mock up with scappy wood left.
small but think I can make bigger Intime. :wink: 




Getting there with joints slowly =D> 




Thank for viewing.
Bri


----------



## Bm101 (27 Nov 2018)

Joints are getting better little by little mate. Each time is a little improvement. Excellent. I always enjoy reading your posts Bri. Makes me remember why I enjoy such a steep learning curve too. Can't help with technical advice but always look forward to the read mate.


----------



## manxnorton (27 Nov 2018)

Bm101":tu2itilm said:


> Joints are getting better little by little mate. Each time is a little improvement. Excellent. I always enjoy reading your posts Bri. Makes me remember why I enjoy such a steep learning curve too. Can't help with technical advice but always look forward to the read mate.



WOW!
THANK SO MUCH M8.
I'm thilled to bits.
Sometimes it gets confusing for all of you, I try my best with the commmuication #-o 
Slowly getting there.
Really enjoying the challenge, and research.
Thank you Bri 
Its great to have a hobby again, I miss my old one.....one day :mrgreen:


----------



## MusicMan (27 Nov 2018)

Beautiful knives! I bet you miss doing those, but you have set an impressive path!


----------



## Grawschbags (27 Nov 2018)

You're an inspiration to us all Bri. Keep up the good work, and enjoy the journey.

You're making a much better job at all these joining techniques that I can. I've not even attempted some of the stuff you have through fear of messing up...


----------



## manxnorton (28 Nov 2018)

Hello guys,
Really flattered by your post =D> 
Think I want to show the knives to show I've been a total novice, and the time took.
My mentor and friend is spurting me on with the woodworking.
Challenge is always been in my life, wether sport or my old Army life.
I refuse to lye down, two stokes that should of killed me.
All said and done, lucky to be alive, after been found 11 hours later.
God only knows how I survived. #-o 
Determined so n so :lol: 
slowly mind.....love it.
Thanks again.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (1 Dec 2018)

01/12/18
Hi all,
Today is actually take stock of what I have learnt, as far the new power tools and how jigs help me/us.
I have actually get the wood from start to finish without fanny in on!
so made a sheet to follow. :lol: 
1. joint & plane.....start to finish.
2. cut the wood to length...start to finish  
3. assemble (dry fit) final measurement.
4. glue up...bloody hate it lol.
I'll stop this now, and continue later.
One thing I recognise is hard wood is a all different ball game.
Ok I remember from the knife making that hard isn't so easy, but that was knife scales and using a band saw.
This is using the jointer/planer and table saw.
research that hardwood end grain in the plainer is a NO-NO.
Chuffed for that as I have a end grain chopping board on tow atm.
A day off, cleaning the workshop.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (12 Dec 2018)

hi,
Got some hardwood block...
but too small for a big chopping board..lol.
So now pan stand and spoon stand... #-o 








a good grain look!




thank you.
Bri


----------



## Grawschbags (12 Dec 2018)

Looks good Bri. What's the finish on it?


----------



## manxnorton (14 Dec 2018)

Grawschbags":2jcw1z4m said:


> Looks good Bri. What's the finish on it?



its Danish oil.
Bit embarrased #-o my sloppy work...should know better with wood finishing...ohh well im aloud I've got an excuse my brain doesn't function properly :lol: 
BTW done the grit sanding. But too heavy on the oil and proper clean up :? 
its a WIP  
Next time, no blocks, just planks cut to length etc. makes for a quicker neater project.
Lataz m8.
Bri


----------



## Bm101 (14 Dec 2018)

What are you apologising for?!
Bit heavy on the finish. Yeh probably. Lesson learned. Aye. Who cares? No one worth listening too. I hear no one laughing.
Mistakes are the proof you are not just talking about it.
Crack on mate. (hammer) Good work mate.


----------



## manxnorton (17 Dec 2018)

Hi all,
wanted to see if I can manage a lap project I saw on YouTube that took my fancy :lol: 
As always prove the concept with pine.
Onto the plainer/thickner, from 18mm to 13mm.




Table saw for half inch strips.




Then try out my 45 degree jig for the sides, 5''.




Took my time.




Sand them (took hrs as you can imagine :lol: )
Done the old tape n glue up method, and into clamps.




Once dry, sanded and put them into my drill press (8mm bit)




So far a dry mock up, using brass 10mm plumbing pipe couplers thingys :mrgreen: 




Got some stain sample, mahogany, sont know if i'll use that :?: 
Could sand it sown n see.....TBC.




Nearly got the frames made.
Then be the base and top.
Btw, its 8mm dowel, before I forgot :lol: 
Notice, I chop n change from inches to mm...
Numbers and all that are pretty new to me, with losing my memory...infact just thinking hurts! hahahaha!! :lol: 
TBC.
Bri 

here the link to watch im waffling on about #-o 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RllwuOMzP2o&t=131s

:deer


----------



## manxnorton (18 Dec 2018)

Don't you just hate it when your nearly finished the thread and putting pics on and it disappears   this be the third time I'm starting :evil: 
Anyways, up at five quick cuppa and on it =D> 
wasn't happy with the 15 quid stains I bought.




so a bit of sanding.




Then onto the base and top.












Now to try turning 9mm into 8mm dowel. :idea: :idea: 
As I can operate the drill...I can use my good hand to sort it out..
As always many ways to skin a cat...just takes me time to adapt and use my tiny brain :lol: :lol: 
I'll get there. :ho2 
TBC.
Bri


----------



## Grawschbags (18 Dec 2018)

Looking good Bri. I seen that video on YouTube as well. I fancy giving it a go myself at some point...


----------



## manxnorton (20 Dec 2018)

Grawschbags":2agbfe0v said:


> Looking good Bri. I seen that video on YouTube as well. I fancy giving it a go myself at some point...



Thank you much m8.
As you know, I don't hide any mistakes, I could off but what's the point!
Ok some could say I look an silly person etc...….but I think all mistakes might help newbies like me.
Hope yous understand?
Anyways I try explain where it went wrong (apart from me having a tiny brain #-o :lol: )
This is were it Pete Tong.
Without thinking a few holes weren't lined up proper (the jig clamp moved  )
And as you can imagine it altered the whole project.
At the time I didn't have a clue TBH.
And it was too late. #-o 




At least managed at lest 75% prove the concept.
Live n learn.
Dust myself off, and attempt another one in the new year.
I did enjoy that =D> 
Thank you.
more practice drill press n clamps :wink: 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (20 Dec 2018)

Hi all,
hate my canisters they mark the counter.
so made a Brian (simple :lol: ) rest standy thingy.
Complete with lil feet. 
Thank you 
















Bri :deer :ho2


----------



## manxnorton (25 Dec 2018)

HAAPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE. :ho2 :deer 
Can’t get enough clamps...
Our lass said “clamp it! Brian”
Don’t know what she trying to say... :lol: 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (7 Feb 2019)

Im trying to make my progress on YouTube, lol.
Brian D 
think you may get me.  :mrgreen: 
Thank you.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (9 Feb 2019)

Hi all,
Got this idea once againg from my sister art studio.
First on ripped to 10mm x 10mm strips.
then, drilling was a mare....





But I remembered the old tape trick lol.




Then it was easy to drill (6mm) dowel.
the sides were 22mm and the middle was 21mm, and the cross beam was 11mm.




angles cut as you can see.




think it turned out ok, in fact im quite chuffed tbh.








Final sanding and all that to follow.
Made a larger one yesterday just to make sure it wasn't a fluke!!! :lol: 
Thanks for viewing.
Bri


----------



## SammyQ (11 Feb 2019)

Jeez, you're good M8. Keep 'er lit!
Sam, in awe.


----------



## manxnorton (11 Feb 2019)

SammyQ":3rqmqvj9 said:


> Jeez, you're good M8. Keep 'er lit!
> Sam, in awe.



Hi Sam,
I'm hubbled by your praise.
Really appreciate it.
I would say i'm good :lol: just adapt things to make them  
The key for me as my brain is injured, plenty of research, listen to all of yous.
And above all really enjoy the journey.
To me challenge, keeping my brain ticking, therapy, rest when needed, and not over do any massive projects I think of.
In time i'll get better, I don't have ideas of granjur (sorry cant spell this word lol) but the same time if I didn't have a reckoning that I could get better skilled it'll be time to shut shop and go and find another hobby, if you can understand lol.
Good days and bad ones just like anybody else.
Happy with my lot TBH.....I'm still hanging in there lol.




Hope thing with and yours are fine?
Bri


----------



## SammyQ (11 Feb 2019)

Fully understand and absolutely agree Bri. You get the greatest kick out of "loving it when a plan comes together" as Hannibal Smith used to say. 
I'm an untutored amateur too who just tries to make as simple and as uncluttered a design as possible. I'm still at the 'function' stage, I struggle a bit with good-looking design, but if it works, I can live with that.
All good here; flapping around like a whole hen house of wet chickens, trying to undo at least 15 years of neglect and a cowboy builder before that, but hey(!) it keeps me off the streets and stops me molesting policemen.. :-"
Sam

PS Edit: "grandure"?? Or, "manure"?


----------



## manxnorton (13 Feb 2019)

Hallo all,
Was a early one yesterday, so I reckon brew some Lager for a pal, grains and hops weight out.
Then see how I manage a wood project later on.
Got to the last partition for the rebates for the top and bottom of a box, by hand (not table saw).
Got the table saw out, actually the first time I got the angle exact 45 degrees (using one of them digital box things).
All going well, obv a lack of consatration for a slip second and I cut it wrong.
Ohhhh well, I got a spare one, so ill continue later.
I was actually going to call it a day, then I spyed a possible project!!
I'll make a new thread for that, instead if my projects.
Bri


----------



## SammyQ (13 Feb 2019)

How much Anglo-Saxon did you use when you made your slip Bri?? I've been known to curse in at least three languages: Henglish, Oirish and "Dont let me hear you say that again Dad!".  
My ex-Sixth Form mountaineers were SO impressed when I got stuck in a deep crevice on a tricky ascent and couldn't get my fat behind over a nobble behind me. I vocally reflected at length on the legitimacy of the rocks, my own inadequate diet control and the impending dose of the shakes as my legs went into spasm......"Oooh Sir! We wont tell more than eighty other people! Sir. Tee hee!" :shock: 
Sam


----------



## manxnorton (21 Feb 2019)

HA!HA!
Me swear.....!!!
Bit of a PITA with the size cuts, apart from that no probs.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (10 Aug 2019)

10-8-19
Sorry all been under the radar.
Think the next project is going to be a stand for a small fish tank (hammer) 
By doing it, my woodworking area is now free of fish tanks.....
Somthing had to go.... =D> 
Tbh 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (17 Aug 2019)

*17-08-19*
Took the two fish tanks out, and now a wood shop again lol.
Instead of trying to build 100 projects is going to be 2 for now.
Starting with a basic bird box. (hammer) 
Looking like this...maybe!! :lol: 




So with my few brain cells I thought the best way for templates maybe some steel plate..
hacksaw was too much...




But this buety was ideal.




then...'thought might aswell use the first wood as the templates :lol: 








Off I go for some wood, maybe 20mm pine or 18mm...
TBC


----------



## manxnorton (17 Aug 2019)

Gots some wood.
Marking up now.




As you'll may know I use plenty of clamps, better with only one arm working lol.












Roof partition. 




The sides cut to length.
Got a 32mm drill bit, the other one was 30mm.




A bit of counter sunk time.




clamp and screw in place with the sides. 
Not too bad so far.. (hammer) 




Roof and the back support now.
TBC
Bri


----------



## Bm101 (17 Aug 2019)

Good to see you back Bri. Thought for a while there you had joined the given up club. Glad to see you posting again. Progress might be slow but its all progress mate. Nevermind them negative waves.




Best regards 
Chris.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (17 Aug 2019)

Good to see you back mate.

From what I can remember - don't mount them on a south facing wall / post / side of tree - it gets too hot.

and don't paint them before they go up. The smell is too much for the birds and they won't nest in there. Someone else will tell me if that's true or a myth!!


----------



## Trainee neophyte (17 Aug 2019)

I recently learned that budgies refuse to nest in a box that gets too much daylight inside - they like snug and dark,apparently. This may all be the same theory - north facing will keep cool etc. Also, different birds like different sized holes. Perhaps that needs rephrasing?


----------



## manxnorton (18 Aug 2019)

Thank you so much all,
=D> 
Really great advice mind....I wouldn't think..lol.
Taking notes #-o 

it is what it is....usual visit back to hospital, knacked the 'Grim Reeper' again...no time for turning over and disappear :lol: :lol: 
Any ways a bit of side tracked with hobbys lol.
Tropical fish keeping and breeding.
Woodshop turned into fish room...…..  
Then ova to my sisters and brother in law for a week and seen the bird boxes and bird table....and I was hooked again.
Luck has it our lass has went away to tend to her mam, two fish tanks into the dining room with another big tank.
6am & went work again, supposed to fit the bird box seat....you know me...side tracked :lol: 
So i''l continue that later.
Coz a bird table is calling..
Thank you for the support and kind words, boost me no end.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (18 Aug 2019)

hi all,
heres the next protect.
















So rushed up a quick whatsitchops for it :lol: 




























The dimentions may change... :lol: 
So off I go for suilable wood.
TBC>
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (18 Aug 2019)

so far lol (hammer) :lol: 
wood for the base (and if needed a base for the legs at the bottom)




Shapes so far, minus the legs mind!
Laminate the roof over night.




Off to do water change Sunday on the tanks :lol: 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (20 Aug 2019)

And my YouTube video (hammer) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwnF_3CNIrg&t=3s

Thanks.
Bri


----------



## Ryandotdee (21 Aug 2019)

Nice one. I have always wanted to make a bird Box, but there are just too many cats around my estate for me to put one up. Need to come up with a cat proof bird box 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## manxnorton (23 Aug 2019)

thank very much.
Think I rushed this next project... #-o #-o #-o 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR0S1iuVBPM

Bri


----------



## manxnorton (23 Aug 2019)

Loook at the strait of fit n finish...should be ashamed Brian... :lol: :lol:    
Bri


----------



## Trainee neophyte (23 Aug 2019)

manxnorton":2z8p4tnl said:


> Loook at the strait of fit n finish...should be ashamed Brian... :lol: :lol:
> Bri



Think of it as "ethnic", and you can charge double. Design features, and all that. =D>


----------



## Stanleymonkey (24 Aug 2019)

manxnorton":pbur5la7 said:


> Loook at the strait of fit n finish...should be ashamed Brian... :lol: :lol:
> Bri



Each individual layer looks accurate and flush - something hasn't worked in putting them all together. Did you have any pieces in the corners to keep it all lined up?


----------



## manxnorton (26 Aug 2019)

Stanleymonkey":39guadzb said:


> manxnorton":39guadzb said:
> 
> 
> > Loook at the strait of fit n finish...should be ashamed Brian... :lol: :lol:
> ...



Words can't say what a =D>  think the 'Something hasn't work!!' my tiny brain..yeah look at it now what your saying pieces for the corners...
Mind the second one was better....well not wonky..but my alternating the pieces went Pete Tong..
see the second one bruv :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODziUYyFr1E&t=5s

after yesterdays heat and stuff went onto a 2nd bird table for friends =D> 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (29 Aug 2019)

Latest project. #-o #-o #-o 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu373SQs7go
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (1 Sep 2019)

Well,
It worked well as far as the power of the vacuum.
Adjusted the hose as well, opened the hose fully.
Looking at a shop blower, might go for the blue again and strengthen the lead so it should last longer as the other one :lol: 
Bri.


----------



## manxnorton (2 Sep 2019)

Promise this one is a few mins...…. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: #-o #-o 
An old power tool cabinet that was as big a landing strip on the Ark Royal....so as you can imagine it smashed my head for months til 6am this morn... (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us5l0dB ... e=youtu.be
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (27 Sep 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrWWr-2y8hI
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (2 Oct 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHIRa7TzSy0
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (2 Oct 2019)

A bit more sturdy.




More to do tomorrow.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (4 Oct 2019)

Really happy with this build. (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsXKS8Nyu8Q
BRI


----------



## manxnorton (15 Oct 2019)




----------



## Bm101 (15 Oct 2019)

Did you buy those cramps from Pornhub?!?!!? :shock:


----------



## sammy.se (15 Oct 2019)

Lol. Now I can't unsee that

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SammyQ (15 Oct 2019)

Chris, How do *You* know about Pornhub?? :twisted: 

Sam


----------



## Bm101 (15 Oct 2019)

I have the internet. Do you have the internet too?


----------



## SammyQ (16 Oct 2019)

Yes...but I tend to surf for a different kind of wood to that I presume is found on Pornhub...  

Sam


----------



## manxnorton (16 Oct 2019)

Bm101":319cqu46 said:


> Did you buy those cramps from Pornhub?!?!!? :shock:



Sorry just getting over my strong tablets so my tiny brain is well!!! not working.....as in Porn clamps??? #-o #-o 
Mind they were supposed to be from London...more like out rings of saturn :lol: :lol:


----------



## manxnorton (9 Dec 2019)

If you watch my YouTube channel, I've been sruggling with the joints (45 degree) on a medium picture frame.  
But battle on n never give up lol.




Think next time get better glue aswell.
Bri 
Link Below:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcb0o9 ... H9HKDsALOA


----------



## manxnorton (24 Dec 2019)

ATB
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (31 Dec 2019)

Bri


----------

